
Fertility rate: 'Jaw-dropping' global crash in children being born - tomalpha
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-53409521
======
mytailorisrich
We are bombarded daily with articles about pollution, climate change, the
environment at large.

Yet, this article also paints this fertility rate drop as a problem that needs
a solution.

If the global population stabilises soon and even reduces it will be very good
news. The issue that will need solving is how to adapt our economic systems
and funding of care and pensions. Trees don't grow to the sky and population
cannot, either, anyway.

